# Post or Pre-workout whey?



## BadassBeast (Sep 5, 2004)

I was wondering wat is better,to use whey protien before u work out or after u work out. please help


----------



## Du (Sep 5, 2004)

Definately post workout. Cmon now.


----------



## LAM (Sep 5, 2004)

I use it at both times....read this medical study it explaiins why using protein at both times is optimum...

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/cgi/content/full/281/2/E197


----------



## fizox (Sep 5, 2004)

Post for sure. No question.


----------



## pmech (Sep 5, 2004)

Pre and post for me also.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 6, 2004)

Post only.  But mainly because it kind of "rumbles" around in my stomach, which is annoying during a workout.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 6, 2004)

Post only.


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 6, 2004)

45min-hour pre and as soon as you are finished.  The pre shake will have started digesting by the time you start working out, and there will be an available store of protein and amino acids to go straight to work on your muscles as soon as they start to break down.  You want your pre shake to be lite.  I only put the milk, whey, and a banana in mine.


----------



## V Player (Sep 6, 2004)

I used to do whey ONLY post workout, but I do both now. But always with 70-100g of simple and complex carbs. More simple on the post.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Sep 6, 2004)

LAM does taking it before make you stronger and help you lift more?  and how long before working out are u supposed to take it


----------



## LAM (Sep 6, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> LAM does taking it before make you stronger and help you lift more?  and how long before working out are u supposed to take it



nope...

whey w/ water will reach the bloodstream in about 20 minutes if consumed on empty stomach..


----------



## Purdue Power (Sep 6, 2004)

Metal V Player said:
			
		

> I used to do whey ONLY post workout, but I do both now. But always with 70-100g of simple and complex carbs. More simple on the post.


Yes, that is where many people fall short in their knowledge.  You need up to 100g of simple sugars in your post workout shake.  Your muscles are thirsty for it being as their glycogen stores are depleted, so they will absorb the sugars very quickly before your insulin levels are triggered to spike.  And for the pre-shake, you need to get some complex carbs in for energy.  Low carb diets won't gain you any muscle, so eat your carbs with a purpose.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 6, 2004)

_Take 20 min before and a larger dose after it. _


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 6, 2004)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> You need up to 100g of simple sugars in your post workout shake.


Often, more than 100g is beneficial, depending on your energy needs and goals. Dextrose is awesome for this!


----------



## tbosley1 (Sep 6, 2004)

I use whey throughout the day.  When I want to slow down digestion, I add flax.


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2004)

BadassBeast said:
			
		

> I was wondering wat is better,to use whey protien before u work out or after u work out. please help



I use it both pre and post, but if I HAD to choose one, it would be post.


----------

